# Mossberg 930 spx.



## TheTreeWiseMen (Apr 15, 2008)

I can't find one ANYWHERE. I've tried gun stores from Montana to Florida and.....nothing, nada, zip, zilch. Can anyone offer a suggestion as to where I might find one of these? Many thanks......


----------



## txramfan (Jan 2, 2008)

gunbroker.com


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

No idea...I've been looking for one myself.

I had a 930 slugster a while back, but sold it after figuring it would be cheaper to buy the SPX then convert what I had. FWIW I really couldn't find any aftermarket parts for it. Too new, I guess. Great shotty, though.


----------



## TheTreeWiseMen (Apr 15, 2008)

I found a 930 spx on gunbroker.com and promptly put in a bid. It's now up to over $800 and I can't justify parting with that $$ for a $550 shotty. Could get a FN SLP for that.......if I can find one that is!


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

I believe I just saw one yesterday at the Shoot Straight in Apopka, FL. A city outside of Orlando. Look them up online...and if they have it, talk to Larry.


----------



## UA8 (Dec 7, 2008)

You Should be able to find one by just searching through google. Ive found several available this way.


----------

